# id please



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Any one have an idea of what kind of rhom this guy is? or is he still to small thanks


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Unless it's a diamond rhom it will be pretty diffacult to determine what kind of rhom it is unless you know it's collection point.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looking at the serrae im gonna guess Rhombeus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Looking at the serrae im gonna guess Rhombeus


He wants to know what kind of rhom.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm going to guess altuvie
I only say that because of the spotting


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks all I guess we just have to wait until he grows a bit


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. rhombeus (no bars so it shouldn't be a S. altuvei)


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

he needs to grow alot first


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Here are some new pics, This lil guy is awsome, always wants to eat, only thing, hes starting to look like a Sanchezi








What do you guys think


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Are the scutes visible? I cant see any in the picture and the red anal fin is fine for a rhom....so I still think the fish is S. rhombeus.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I can not see any belly scutes but the coloration and tail pattern/coloration looks like a sanchezi to me.

When the fish is a little older, I believe a positive id would be more likely.

It looks like a nice fish and if it is eating well and already interactive with you, sounds like to have got a winner


----------

